# bronchial artery embolization



## prabha (Mar 8, 2010)

Can we code the following report with
37204
36215
36215-59
75894-26
75726-26


Bronchial artery angiogram and embolization.
After informed consent the patient's right groin was prepped and draped
in sterile fashion. Using Seldinger technique the right common femoral
artery was punctured and a 5-French sheath was placed in the common
femoral artery. Through the sheath, multiple different catheters were
used to catheterize multiple bronchial arteries and intercostal-bronchial
trunks.
On the initial injections, the superior lobe of the right lung was being
supplied by the intercostal branches. This was selectively catheterized
with a Renegade catheter and embolized with 500 micron particles.
Multiple different catheters were then used to catheterize the main
bronchial trunk supplying the central part of the right upper lobe.
Marked hypervascularity was noted. This area was also then embolized with
500 micron particles.
Multiple different catheters were then used to catheterize the
intercostal-bronchial trunks supplying the lateral aspect of the right
lung. These areas were also embolized with 500 micron particles.
There were no immediate complications.
IMPRESSION:  Successful bronchial artery embolization on the right side
using 500 micron particles.


----------



## MLS2 (Mar 8, 2010)

I would find out what the physician means by "multiple"  sounds like you may have more selections than the ones listed.


----------

